# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  NYE Menu...

## MIke R

I'm thinking getting 500-600 euro Per Person will do it for me.....LOL

We are not going out this year..the resort is  over capacity and even restaurant owners  are telling us to think twice...thats enough for me

so this is it...Monday its back to oatmeal and yogurt and salad...

New Years Eve:

BBQ Teriyaki Cape Cod scallop ka bobs
Maine Pickytoe Crab Fritters
Warm Goat Cheese Brie and Crackers

Tenderloin of Beef rolled and stuffed with whole lobster tails with Bearnaise Sauce
Roasted Yukon Fingerling Potatoes
Sauteed Green Beans with garlic and ****aki mushroom

Marone Chantily Crepes
and whatever is left in Christmas cookies


New Years Day:

Curried Squash Soup

Slow Roasted Heritage Fresh Ham
Roasted Sweet Potatoes stuffed with apples and pecans
Cauliflower battered in egg white, rolled in panko, and baked
Roasted Beets

Apple Pie ( with slices of Cabots Estate cheddar of course! )



done......

----------


## andynap

Going out to our favorite local restaurant- AZIE - and then back home for cannon shots and Times Square TV-

http://www.azie-restaurant.com/dinner.html

----------


## amyb

Mike-it looks good to me. Nice menus.

----------


## JEK

> then back home for cannon shots



What flavor?

----------


## andynap

My brother has a starter's cannon- uses a shotgun shell- wakes up the dogs next door big time.

----------


## Voosh

Hey Mike! What time is dinner? I'm a litle rusty on snowy field landings ... But ... where there's a will, there's a way. 

We're just gonna hang tight here and have friends over. I, the non-cook (well, I still know how to get the Hibachi going - "white gas" as a starter on the charcoal  :p ,) will supervise the incredible improvizations (yes, frozen seafood included.) 


Happy New Year to ALL.

----------


## rivertrash

Did I miss the blackeyed peas, or was it just an oversight?

----------


## Voosh

Oversight. Check other threads. We have them ready with hamhocks and other fixins for NYE. 

Gawd. I can't get the southern belle outta my southern belle. I like it. 

How's "Da Creek?"

----------


## Grey

MikeR, I enjoy reading your menus.  Does the entire ham get consumed day of or do you make something with the leftovers?

----------


## rivertrash

We have our blackeyed peas in the pantry, leftover smoked ham in the fridge.  Also have some leftover Greenberg smoked turkey.  New Year's Day for us is leftovers, especially smoked turkey sandwiches on plain white bread with Durkee's Famous Sauce.
  Beaver Creek is snowy -- still under a winter storm warning -- 1-2 feet snow accumulations predicted through tomorrow evening.  High tomorrow 7.  Time to stay in front of the fire.

----------


## Voosh

Happy New Years to you and Cecie and all. No snow here. Looks like frozen crud here and a big pot of black eye peas with a wood fire. Some rhum, too. 

All the best.

----------


## MIke R

> MikeR, I enjoy reading your menus.  Does the entire ham get consumed day of or do you make something with the leftovers?




its a big ham.....7 pounds....it will feed us for a week!

----------


## MIke R

> Did I miss the blackeyed peas, or was it just an oversight?




uh....no....it is not there..we re not fans..

have a great NYE in  heaven on earth Dick....

----------


## rivertrash

> Originally Posted by Rivertrash
> 
> Did I miss the blackeyed peas, or was it just an oversight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh....no....it is not there..we re not fans..
> 
> have a great NYE in  heaven on earth Dick....



We're not fans either; just grew up being told you should eat them on January 1st for luck the rest of the year. 

Happy New Year to you and your girls!

----------


## KevinS

> We're not fans either; just grew up being told you should eat them on January 1st for luck the rest of the year.



Pierre at Le Palace told us that eating lentils on the 1st of the month brings money.  I prefer lentils over black eyed peas

----------


## rivertrash

> Originally Posted by Rivertrash
> 
> We're not fans either; just grew up being told you should eat them on January 1st for luck the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pierre at Le Palace told us that eating lentils on the 1st of the month brings money.  I prefer lentils over black eyed peas



I do, too.

----------


## MIke R

we eat a lot of lentils...cold in salad and hot in soup..especially the really small red ones

----------


## Voosh

We're stocked up for tomorrow. 




 




Happy New Years to all!

----------


## andynap

Love lentils- stewed,  sauteed with spinach, cooked lentils inside a hollowed out Vidalia onion.

----------


## Rosemary

Everyone's menus sound delicious!  Lobster on the barbecue for us, avec champagne. Enjoy, everyone.

----------


## MIke R

20 more  minutes and I'm OUTTA THE SHOP...

and can join the apre ski party!!!

----------


## Rosemary

Let the games begin!

----------


## JEK

We are staying home and staying simple.  Moules et frites avec Chablis . . . . Bonne Année!

----------


## Petri

We were staying NYE at home, too.  I sent e-mail that we're landing around 5pm and our house is open for a party but we can't do any arrangements  :-)


Last year we woke up in Havanna, spent a day in the city, boarded an evening flight to Paris and spent the night (9 hours) over Atlantic.  A long transit in Paris and landed to Helsinki late afternoon.  Shower and taxi to the NYE party.  Back at home around 5am.

This year we woke up in the Abu Dhabi desert at 6am for some dune bashing and sunrise trip to the desert.  Spent the day in Abu Dhabi and boarded a 2am flight to London.  Spent the night (8 hours) over Middle East and Europe.  A long transit in London with shower and morning champagne, landed to Helsinki late afternoon.  Shower and an hour later friends arrived with food and everything.  Fondue with beef, deer and reindeer.  Punished the speakers until 4am.

I hope these 48-hour NYE's don't turn into a habit..

----------


## Voosh

Petri, 

Would you consider adopting me?

Basically, I'm low maintenance and enjoy a good time.  :p 


George

----------


## MIke R

oy....I hate hangovers.....only thing left to do is grab a cup of coffee and go ski it off for an hour before the mobs wake up...which is exactly what I am going to do

super party.....great fireworks....lots of laughs

one more day and they finally all go home....LOL

----------


## Voosh

We're still up partying. It was one of those things - incredible lobster, scallops, etc. Started downloading and playing some old favorite tunes and the beat went on... (after I stumbled around and got their computer doing vids in HD on their "TV") 


If we had any snow (it hit 50F yesterday here,) you can betcha I'd be up early and dusting trails. 


 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:    - For the New Year.

----------


## Grey

I've thought it would be fun to do a SBHOnline potluck given all the good food discussed.  We clearly have some excellent chefs on this board.  I have no idea how it would work/where to have it but I still think it's a good idea!

----------


## MIke R

have it in the summer in PTown and I will do a seafood extravaganza the likes of which no one will have ever experienced in their lives.....guaranteed

can you say endless Wellfleets??..and Littlenecks

 and Lobsters, minutes out of the water, right into the  nuclear steamer????...

oh and day boat fresh _Dover_ sole.. ( what the heck; if  everyone else can call every sole Dover ...so can I )....LOL


the St Barts value of what I would be doing would be in the thousands of euros...LOL


come on out..bring your best stuff..and so will I

what a  party!!...we can do it  in the end building on my wharf and I will even get a band and a keg

----------


## andynap

Get back to New Years menu- buffalo chicken wings tonight.   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

we did the fresh Vermont Heritage ham.....with the baked stuffed sweet potatoes with honey crisp apples and pecans.....

we ate early..we re tired and hungry and hungover...

very very good

----------


## andynap

My diet starts on Monday- getting ready for SBH and other things.

----------


## MIke R

my diet starts Monday too....yogurt and oatmeal
and  salads
check out this ham Andy..its a Heritage free range organically fed Vermont pig...

lean as hell and bursting with flavor

bad picture but you can see no fat no grizzle

----------


## Grey

Would be one heck of a party!

----------


## Rosemary

We're in!  That sounds like FUN.  I love the band idea.  Almost as much as the endless Wellfleets.

----------


## MIke R

well all you gotta do is put it together and its done......

----------


## Rosemary

Hmmm...Let me think about this!

----------


## andynap

Looks delicious. In my younger and experimental days we used to brine a raw Smithfield ham in the basement sink. A nice Cudahy or Hormel semi-boneless ham has replaced that.

----------

